# Coopers Dinner At Silo Restaurant 26 March, Newcastle Foreshore



## MHB (16/3/10)

Coopers Dinner at Silo Restaurant 26 March, Newcastle Foreshore

The guest is Glenn Cooper who's the director of a well known little brewery in Adelaide, goss is that if this dinner is well attended next time we might be getting Tim Cooper who has something to do with the brewing side of the operation.
*Silo* has done lots to support craft brewing in the Hunter, the Beer and Brewer night was a ripper. They regularly have offerings from Potters and Murrays as well as giving Doc's Gose a tap for a night.
Together with Coopers they have provided a ticket to give away as a prise at the next (that's THIS Friday night) Hunter Brew Club meeting

Hope to see lots of familiar faces

Mark
View attachment 36396


----------



## pokolbinguy (16/3/10)

Looks great. Wish I was back in the hunter for longer. Good work to those involved to set this up.


----------



## MHB (21/3/10)

You should still be able to get a place if you hurray call Silo on Monday if youre interested

Mark


----------

